# As you like it



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

---

Matter and Spirit...

If you were a classical composition, piece, song...

which piece would you be?

and why? if you feel like confiding in


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Frondi tenere e belle (Ombra mai fu) 

I have my tree-hugging moments.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Bach's Chaconne from Violin Partita in D minor.

Who am I? 
Am I all that I have thought?
Am I all that I love?
Am I all my creations?
I have slain warriors.
I have debated with scholars.
I have sung with the angels.
I have loved men and women.
I have borne children and raised them.
I have shaped universes with brothers and sisters.
I am all these and I am none of these.
Who am I?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Purcell's Rondeau - 




The music sings to me as I canter over the heather on my fine Camargue mare.










Free the spirit!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

If I were a piece of music, I think I would be Medtner's Violin Sonata 1.

I can feel depressed sometimes, but I like to make others laugh, and I have a cheery outlook on life.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

With my weird OCD?!; I'm an ever changing concert season!

/ptr


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> Frondi tenere e belle (Ombra mai fu)
> 
> I have my tree-hugging moments.


very nice choice

"Tuoni, lampi, e procelle
non v'oltraggino mai la cara pace"

so, you want to be the opening aria...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Bach's Chaconne from Violin Partita in D minor.
> 
> Who am I?
> Am I all that I have thought?
> ...


the power of the spirit lets the deepest thoughts emerge...

who is the writer of this poetic piece of writing?

who would be the violinist that would play you as a chaconne?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Purcell's Rondeau -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow

How many things a free spirit can create

You reminded me of a poem by William Blake

"To see a World in a Grain of Sand

And a Heaven in a Wild Flower

Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand

And Eternity in an hour"


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> If I were a piece of music, I think I would be Medtner's Violin Sonata 1.
> 
> I can feel depressed sometimes, but I like to make others laugh, and I have a cheery outlook on life.


Medtner's violin sonata 1!

so, innocent and romantic cosmos is


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

ptr said:


> With my weird OCD?!; I'm an ever changing concert season!
> 
> /ptr


too much stress?

try being "Recuerdos de la Alhambra" for a while, the Segovia edition


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

clara s said:


> too much stress?


Nah, I'm the most unstressed dude You could ever meet, it is just my personality that feeds on constant variation!



> try being "Recuerdos de la Alhambra" for a while, the Segovia edition


Sure, for the 4½ minutes it lasts! Then of to something new! 

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be Debussy's La Mer. I miss the sea, where I lived every summer growing up.
I'm thinking or renting a cabana near the sea and bringing a CD or two with me.
There's something primordal about the regularity of the waves breaking on shore and then receding. I never tire of watching this play out. It reassures me that there must be a higher power in control of all this.
I believe I must have had relatives long gone, who were very bound up by the sea.
Yes, definitely La Mer for me.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

clara s said:


> > Originally Posted by Dufay
> >
> > Bach's Chaconne from Violin Partita in D minor.
> >
> ...


'Tis I, the writer.

I vibrate through all universes, 
and all those who hear me 
play along on their violins.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I would be Debussy's La Mer. I miss the sea, where I lived every summer growing up.
> I'm thinking or renting a cabana near the sea and bringing a CD or two with me.
> There's something primordal about the regularity of the waves breaking on shore and then receding. I never tire of watching this play out. It reassures me that there must be a higher power in control of all this.
> I believe I must have had relatives long gone, who were very bound up by the sea.
> Yes, definitely La Mer for me.


a cabana by the sea, accompanied by good white French wine hahaha

you would be Le mar, but with all accompanying stuff


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Dufay said:


> 'Tis I, the writer.
> 
> I vibrate through all universes,
> and all those who hear me
> play along on their violins.


tell us, where are the boundaries of "no" land,

that separate myth from the abyss of reality...

there, the music starts and stops


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

clara s said:


> tell us, where are the boundaries of "no" land,
> 
> that separate myth from the abyss of reality...
> 
> there, the music starts and stops


Eyes do not see what I see 
when I rise through imaginations 
toward Silence.
Need dissolves.
Myth clears into Knowledge.
Humanity emerges as blasphemously Divine.
Music is ever present in Movement.
Movement is a Process framed in Time in the Now.
Process is an Evolution, a Desire of All That Is.
Music accompanies Evolution of supra-multi-beautiful perfections.
Music "stops" only when I retreat behind Movement into Silence,
white-hot and ice-cold,
blindingly brilliant and absolutely dark,
Pregnant with Music,
Waiting for Humanity to Play.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I would be Wagner's Parsifal (Just Kidding!!!). In all seriousness, I think I would be Vaughan Williams Symphony No.2, particularly the Lento movement.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Eyes do not see what I see
> when I rise through imaginations
> toward Silence.
> Need dissolves.
> ...


how humble hahaha

The high priestess of the ancient temple

whispers mystically the secret thought.

Trapped in the colour noises of an unavoidable past,

matter and imagination,

truth and illusion,

unconsciously invite the great chimera.

And music can stop,

only when oblivion prevails

and youth is imprisoned by hallucination


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Antiquarian said:


> I would be Wagner's Parsifal (Just Kidding!!!). In all seriousness, I think I would be Vaughan Williams Symphony No.2, particularly the Lento movement.


wow looking for the Holy Grail?

so, Vaughan Williams no 2!

London in its full glory


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd be the "dream theme" from Prokofiev's ballet _Cinderella_, the romantic theme in brilliant C major.  <3


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Strauss's _Also Sprach Zarathustra_, decrying the afterworldsmen, sometime the convalescent, always the night-wanderer.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I've been thinking this over for a few days and have decided on Ravel's Piano Trio in A minor. Why? - I'm not quite sure. However it's full of passion that ranges from the delicate to an inclination for wildness, and when those feelings manifest themselves they do so in a straightforward and shameless manner. Oh my.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

clara s said:


> how humble hahaha


Like the whales... and the elephants...


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Elgar, Enigma Variations.


----------

